# First Bow



## Texasfishin (Jun 12, 2008)

Buying my first bow tomorrow evening. Going to Cabela's to get a PSE Stinger Ready to Shoot Package. I saw they have a Diamond Ice Storm bow package for a little bit more. Just wondering if anyone is willing to share advice on these options, or any advice for a beginner buying his first bow. Thanks.
PSE Stinger is priced at $399.99
Diamond Ice Storm is $549.99 on sale.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Any of those bows are great starter bows. You may want.to look at hour turbo hawk its same.cams and.bow as alphamax but magnesium riders. They sell for around 500 and you can.get a sight and whisker biscut rest at academy for less than a hundred. Mathews has a cheaper line of.bow aswell. I think you will.have a better quality bow and one you will.want to keep for years. PM for any other advice.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Dang auto spell. Bow is a hoyt turbohawk. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonboat (Aug 16, 2005)

I think you should shoot both bows, find the one that feels the best and is real real quite.


----------



## Texasfishin (Jun 12, 2008)

I appreciate the advice you guys. I'm excited to start hunting up close.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

You might also take a look at the Mission Craze. Getting one for my kid, and a friend just got one last week. It smokes and is smoooooth. Mission is now the 5th largest bow maker.


----------

